# My daughter’s new ride



## Hebe (18 Apr 2021)

She had completely outgrown the Frog that she’s had since she was nine (she’s thirteen now). The local-ish bike shop had Frogs in stock in the next size so we arranged to go and have a look. Seconds after walking in the guy said “she’s actually tall enough for a small adult bike now, and that would fit her to university - and you too if you want!” I have to say I was slightly sceptical that a small wouldn’t be too big, but he was absolutely right. She saw the Liv and it was love at first sight. So her frog has been traded in and she now has a black Alight, which is far more pleasing to her teenage taste. Apparently the grips and saddle are more comfortable for her too. She did a quick lap of the estate last night and we’ll do a slightly longer ride today. 






Funny how she seemed to change instantly from a little girl pedalling on a Union Flag Frog to a young woman gliding along serenely with a slight look of disdain for her parents running enthusiastically behind. The bike shop did a great job of tweaking the fit for her, though we did end up lowering the saddle a bit when we got home, at her request. Unless she grows much taller than me, she won’t grow out of it either. She’s already decided that she’s having my bikes if that happens 😀


----------



## Mrs M (18 Apr 2021)

Hebe said:


> She had completely outgrown the Frog that she’s had since she was nine (she’s thirteen now). The local-ish bike shop had Frogs in stock in the next size so we arranged to go and have a look. Seconds after walking in the guy said “she’s actually tall enough for a small adult bike now, and that would fit her to university - and you too if you want!” I have to say I was slightly sceptical that a small wouldn’t be too big, but he was absolutely right. She saw the Liv and it was love at first sight. So her frog has been traded in and she now has a black Alight, which is far more pleasing to her teenage taste. Apparently the grips and saddle are more comfortable for her too. She did a quick lap of the estate last night and we’ll do a slightly longer ride today.
> View attachment 584485
> 
> 
> Funny how she seemed to change instantly from a little girl pedalling on a Union Flag Frog to a young woman gliding along serenely with a slight look of disdain for her parents running enthusiastically behind. The bike shop did a great job of tweaking the fit for her, though we did end up lowering the saddle a bit when we got home, at her request. Unless she grows much taller than me, she won’t grow out of it either. She’s already decided that she’s having my bikes if that happens 😀


Very smart


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2021)

Very nice! There's plenty of growing room left, too. My granddaughter is the same age and similar saddle position so they'll both get several years of riding fun out of their new bikes.


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2021)

I took her on my 4 mile loop today, which is quite a long ride for her, or used to be! She was flying. I was on my 7 speed steel Mixte. Apparently I don’t need to worry about going too fast for her any more 😂


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Apr 2021)

Cool bike - and well done on getting another one onto the fold!!!


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Cool bike - and well done on getting another one onto the fold!!!


Thank you. I learned to ride as an adult and it wasn’t easy, so it was important to me that my daughter always had access to a bike and learned to ride before it become A Thing. I told her today that if she gets to think of cycling as being as straightforward and easy as walking then my work here is done.


----------

